# Just in time for the holidays...



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

I went looking for reports on the Kows and found out that Kevin's tour DVD should be out soon...
http://kayakkevin.com/home.html

My wife even said she'd like to watch it since it looks like a really cool nature show about our backyard.


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

I'll be picking up one of the first copies. I really enjoyed the last one.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

That little vid you put out was a treat also! He's not the only one that treats the rest of us with footage of kayak outtings on the bay....:fishing:


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

wannabeangler said:


> That little vid you put out was a treat also! He's not the only one that treats the rest of us with footage of kayak outtings on the bay....:fishing:


Roger that..


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

BIG FINN said:


> Roger that..


 me too 

thanks for posting this up rob, it was late when i got it done last night i was going to try to get to it tonight. now i can get ready for STRIPER!!!


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

....not blow up yer head....but Kev is the KING! Ya'll both gave us a treat for the holidays!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

I've been saying I'm going to get a K.Kevin video haven't yet.Sorry Kevin..Going to say it again. 
I'm going to treat myself for Christmas and will have it to watch on the real cold and nasty days when setting by the gas logs and get all charged up for the better days.Life is Good!


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

bbcroaker said:


> I've been saying I'm going to get a K.Kevin video haven't yet.Sorry Kevin..Going to say it again.
> I'm going to treat myself for Christmas and will have it to watch on the real cold and nasty days when setting by the gas logs and get all charged up for the better days.Life is Good!


I carry my portable dvd player with his dvd in it. Meet up and fish with us sometime, and after we're done, kick back and enjoy the show.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

wannabeangler said:


> That little vid you put out was a treat also! He's not the only one that treats the rest of us with footage of kayak outtings on the bay....:fishing:


Man I've now watch that vid like 53 times opcorn::beer:


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

HAHA! 

Thanks. I'm glad you enjoy it. 

Since I haven't been able to fish for over a month now, I've been watching as much fish porn as I can.


----------

